# Please keep to topic



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Can members please try to keep to the topic of threads.
If you have a question or need information which is nothing to do with the topic of a particular thread please open a new thread.
It is impossible to follow a thread and give the answers and information people are seeking if the thread is constantly hijacked.

Thank you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We now have the new lounge for off topic conversation. 
Its called the Moufflon which you probably know is the national animal of Cyprus.

See above the list of topics for the location of the Moufflon


----------

